# Extra thread fields?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just noticed the thread titles and wondered if you'd like me to add additional thread field drop downs like the ones in the Fantasy Army Lists forum?

For example


Action thread
Recruitment thread
Sign up thread


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds like a great idea. Please do!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't use this forum much but it sounds like a good idea. It'd make it more organised.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoo for new features. . !


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

recruitmen and sign up are pretty much the same things under different names.
But new categrories would be great!!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

New stuff for the RP forum?!?!?! I feel loved! :laugh:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Good idea, that would have helped when I made my RP threads in the past and it looks like it will be helping with any future ones.


----------

